

The Top Dumbest Hiring Mistakes Smart People Make - blisterpeanuts
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140321053539-15454-march-madness-the-top-10-dumbest-hiring-mistakes-smart-people-make?trk=tod-home-art-list-small_1

======
blisterpeanuts
Some pretty interesting observations here. Hiring can be an arbitrary and
inaccurate process, especially when dealing with total strangers. Obviously,
when the hiring party and applicant know each other, it's a different ball
game altogether.

